# HDTV/Monitor selection hookup



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

I have four direct TV High Def DVRs and a monthly bill that I am unhappy with. That out of the way, I am wanting to purchase a 24 inch HDTV that I can also use as a monitor for my PC . In addition I would like to be able to transmit wireless the direct TV signal to the monitor/TV so that I can enjoy watching TV. I am open to any and all suggestions as how to do this, including brands. I really don't want to rent another piece of equipment. Thanks in advance ..Benbo


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

So, are you able to return a box without fines or breaking a contract?

q: Does your HD boxes have more then one HDMI output on it?

I'm not aware of any technology that lets you transmit wireless video and audio in HD from your box to a TV. I would utterly be shocked if anyone can find such a thing.

Do you have any nice computer speakers, or external sound that can be used? While I am very impatiently waiting for this to come in, reviews are very good. 

*edit* Overstock direct links aren't working. I got a Samsung P2770FH 27-inch LCD Computer Monitor (refurbished) for 199.99 the other day.

It doesn't have a TV tuner built in, or speakers, but it passes audio via mini port or optical port. If your box doesn't have dual HDMI out, you might be able to get a HDMI splitter or even switch if you don't need TV going to two different sources at the same time. Monoprice has both rather cheap.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

You would be looking for something like this for the wireless transmission but distance is limited and needs line of sight to work correctly, there are other options but none are close to perfect yet.


----------



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

Since my original post I have been keeping an eye open for a unit for transmitting HD signal. I went into a local entertainment store and they had a Sony DMXWL1 wireless transmitter that listed for around $400.00 but selling for $90.00. I purchased it with an agreement for return if it did not work. The salesman advised that some customers had problems while other installations worked fine. 
After the purchase I googled the unit and it seems that problems seemed to arise on non Sony installation. The instructions advise that it should work on other brands of equipment. The unit upon inspection is pretty neat as it has four HDMI and component inputs on the transmitter, includes signal blasters for the R/F remote that is included. The receiver attaches to the back of the TV and connects via HDMI.
Any members used this unit or are familiar with it.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Have you purchased the display yet? If you haven't I'd advise you to go with an LCD monitor with an HDMI input instead of a TV. A TV's pixels are further apart and can be very fatiguing on your eyes when reading text/webpages. A monitor will be slightly more expensive but it will offer better visuals.

Let us know how that wireless transmitter works!


----------

